# Pomp and circumstance



## Barnacle Brain (Oct 2, 2007)

Made it out past Portofino for some surf fishing with a friend and our kids. The wind was minimal and the water clarity was great. Only one was landed but my friend lost one at the end of the fight. We used peeled shrimp with little red beads. The only pomp landed was a keeper , 15'' at the fork. It'll be dinner tomorrow.

This is the only format that I could get to load, I have lots more pictures but I hate the attachment format.

Happy new year!!!


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

nice job :bowdown


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Lets eat:hungry


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Good job getting thekids out for some fishing :clap


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice post, thanks murphyslaw for posting pics!


----------



## Barnacle Brain (Oct 2, 2007)

Thank you Murpyslaw, thats alot easier to look at now. I know that someone posted a topic about posting pictures that involved the little mountain button but I don't have that anywhere on my post topic or post reply page.

I got a new Olympus 770sw (waterproof to 33 feet, shockproof from 5 feet) camera for Christmas so I hope to post pictures regularly now. I'd like to know how to post pix the easiest and quickest.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Great pics. A champion in the making.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

No problem at all.... As far as posting pictures, Just save them on your computer.When you make a post just hit the icon of the two mountains and sun right above the bigA that's for font color, Click browse, find the pic you want to add then hit add image. Hit enter before you add the first picture and once after each additional picture and it will lay them so you want have to move the page left and right to see/read the post. Here is a video Chris posted a while back about adding pictures..... http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic1561-58-1.aspx

Hope this helped.


----------



## Barnacle Brain (Oct 2, 2007)

OK I must have some settings askew because I see neither the "A" or the mountains. I seem to be missing something.

Please see attachment...


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Barnacle Brain (1/1/2008)*OK I must have some settings askew because I see neither the "A" or the mountains. I seem to be missing something.
> 
> Please see attachment...


You got me on that one. Here is what mine looks like










I looked in the control panel but didn't see anything that would have yours looking like that. Sounds like a Job for Chris. Send him a pm. Sorry I couldn't help.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Alright Barnacle Brain, I think I've figured it out. Go into your control panel, Forum settings, Editor appearance and set that to " All editing options" then hit update at the bottom of the page.That should do it :hotsun


----------



## Barnacle Brain (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey man good job! That did it!!! Thanks a million....


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Good deal







Now just hit the enter key before adding the first picture and your all set :toast


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

:clap


----------



## Jig n Hawgs (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice pics, love the sunset


----------

